# Post a pic everyday



## Ksdenton

I'm so into this! Any excuse to post a pic.







Bentley with Haley


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bellazmum

Great idea! Here is a shot of our Bella - recovering after todays 6km hike and subsequent "shower".









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom

You must be really excited about your puppy!


----------



## Claudia M

Here is one from this past weekend.


----------



## coopercannon

Here's one of Cannon from the weekly photo's I'm going to be doing of him


----------



## PuppyLuvIsGoldn

Ooo I love this. I don't have my puppy yet, but here she is 1 week old at the breeders. She is snuggled with all of her brothers and sisters somewhere in the pile!


----------



## HeidiB

How fun! We're just a little ahead of you with our new puppy. This is a photo of his or her litter at two weeks.


----------



## LisaMarie

Love this idea! Here's Willa, chillin' in the back yard. She's 4 months old in this pic.


----------



## Roushbabe

*Great Idea!!*

Love this idea, I'll try and not over do it though haha


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is recent one of Max on our rare snow day.


----------



## PuppyLuvIsGoldn

LOL - Rare snow day... I'm jealous. For me this year it's rare to NOT have snow :yuck:


----------



## Pixies_big_sister

loving the pictures guys!


----------



## DieselDog

Here is one of Diesel chillaxin' on my lap.









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Winniesmom

Winnie today with her Wolverine bandanna...doesn't look like it was lucky?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michele4

Murphee just about to turn 8 months


----------



## DieselDog

Winniesmom said:


> View attachment 168073
> Winnie today with her Wolverine bandanna...doesn't look like it was lucky?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Probably should've gone with the green and white one 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Altairss

Here is Tink at 8 months


----------



## Pixies_big_sister

that's a great pic of tink!


----------



## Ksdenton

Bentley enjoying the woods, 15wks










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coopercannon

This is Cannon's serious face!


----------



## Rubyftw

Ruby encountered a wild bubble!


----------



## DieselDog

Diesel and his frog eyes.
















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Claudia M

what is going on - way too much commotion - all these cars and people?


----------



## --MJ--

Some of indie on her first trip to the beach today

































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Home again









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

. Go Blue! Can't ate bandanna off...it's good luck!,,


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coopercannon

Cannon got the hang of "stay" today!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

. I did not like how the seat cover looked!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coopercannon

My big and little snuggled up to each other this evening!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sharonvk927

Lucy, 6 months, doing her favorite thing, digging holes and putting her toys in them. She doesn't cover them up, just lays them in the holes.


----------



## mayasdad

here is a pic of maya (14 weeks) and her best friend penny the aussie


----------



## --MJ--

@ coppercannon how cute are they? Adorable! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Morning nap









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MBrown

Ruger- 4 months old


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hogan725

Hogan as a young pup at The Citadel.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M

Our new favorite spot since Easter Sunday.


----------



## Ksdenton

My water dogs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## --MJ--

Indie chilling out on top of the sofa


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Diesel playing at the beach today. It was sunny and 50 so we had to go play!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Winniesmom

Winnie enjoying her branch in the finally sunny outside


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Winniesmom said:


> View attachment 171113
> View attachment 171121
> View attachment 171129
> 
> Winnie enjoying her branch in the finally sunny outside
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is a fluffy dog. Beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gretzky

Who, me? Gretzky up on the furniture, checking out the view


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KYfarmer

Clover digging in the garden. 








Clover helping Dad at work.


----------



## Ksdenton

He took my shoe and just laid it down next to him. Is it a cry for attention?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CallaLilly

So many great photos!


----------



## Winniesmom

Winnie is 9 months old today and had a grooming









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Winniesmom said:


> Winnie is 9 months old today and had a grooming
> View attachment 171745
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Such a pretty fluffy butt girl 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

*Bella helping out... *

In the first one, she was helping DD bake a cake. Encountered a bit of flour or sugar... 

In the second, she was helping me sort some yarn. She preferred to have it in her mouth.


----------



## MissyPup

FaceTime with Missy from Africa!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissLady13

This is my Lady (10 weeks this week) after her first bath!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissLady13

Ksdenton said:


> View attachment 169713
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Can't wait to have a picture like that once I can take Lady out fly fishing with me, what a good looking dog and river! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

MissLady13 said:


> Can't wait to have a picture like that once I can take Lady out fly fishing with me, what a good looking dog and river!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you. River is in north GA, apparently good for trout. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

I think they'd like some alone time?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mrsmerrylees

Our latest addition Murphee (left) and his litter mate Riley, my mums dog, 8 weeks and our 4 year old Dylan x

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KYfarmer

Alice looking sweet and innocent.








Clover passed out from a full day.


----------



## DieselDog

Today was a boring, gloomy and cold day. We both got used to the last couple of sunny days but... The snow returned and then became rain. Diesels expression was the mood in the house today.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jess82

LOve this! This is ruby almost 4 months!


----------



## sharonvk927

Lucy watching and waiting for her daddy to come home from golf yesterday.


----------



## Ksdenton

MissLady13 said:


> This is my Lady (10 weeks this week) after her first bath!
> View attachment 171817
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I swear she looks like Bentley did at that age after his bath. Too cute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LisaMarie

Willa with her boyfriends, after her first trip to the park...they all three needed baths!!


----------



## Winniesmom

Winnie playing soccer her own way









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Warm and sunny









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

Beautiful day in New Jersey. Perfect to catch some sun









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sharonvk927

I just love these pictures .. thank you for starting the thread and then all the adorable, beautiful puppies and dogs.


----------



## Drea0119

Callie enjoying the breeze


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dwiggins

Love the pics!


----------



## DieselDog

Ready for sleepies.....


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sharonvk927

So cute ... makes you just want to cuddle up with him.


----------



## Ksdenton

Crashed with paper hanging out of his mouth. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Poor quality, taken with cell phone while he was wiggling around on the floor. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissyPup

Oh, can't wait to take more pics and share when Missy joins me in Kenya next week! So jealous! Mind you it's just coming to rainy season, so all pics are likely to be of a wet and muddy dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KYfarmer

*First time playing in the water.*









Clover retrieving her goose wing. 









Clover and Lucy playing in the pond.


----------



## Webster

this Is Webster & his big brother Cooper!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Webster

Webster is 5 months


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Webster

laxin' on the couch









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Webster said:


> laxin' on the couch
> View attachment 174721
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hey I think that's my couch too! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pshales

Guarding the house

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissyPup

Just got this pic of Missy from my friend who's watching her this week - looks like she's getting toy spoiled!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

MissyPup said:


> Just got this pic of Missy from my friend who's watching her this week - looks like she's getting toy spoiled!
> 
> View attachment 174769
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She is adorable


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyftw

Was walking Ruby with my fiance last night and ran into a woman with her nine year old Golden, figured it'd be cute to get a picture!


----------



## DieselDog

Ooooooo.... What is that? 







Crappy weather fun 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Pixies_big_sister

love the pics guys!


----------



## Drea0119

Callie enjoying her toys after a fresh bath


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pshales

Morning snuggle...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KYfarmer




----------



## Ksdenton

KYfarmer said:


>


Hey! No fair! Two puppies??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

Just relaxing in the backyard!!


----------



## KYfarmer

Ksdenton said:


> Hey! No fair! Two puppies??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is such a joy to have them both. They are three weeks apart and for the first couple of weeks we had them it was tiring but it is awesome now.


----------



## DieselDog

Mom.... Can we go play now?!?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## drofen

Roushbabe said:


> Just relaxing in the backyard!!


 Keisel is just a good looking dog!


----------



## Ksdenton

Visiting my aunt's dog Tebow. Bentley loves it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Max rolling yesterday.


----------



## Rubyftw

Ruby and her cousin playing in the pool!


----------



## Seagodess

I just love this picture. Milla really likes to sit in DS's car seat.... even when he is in it.


----------



## DieselDog

Annoyed after a bath.... 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zuca's mom

Love all the pictures! Great looking dogs.


----------



## Ksdenton

DieselDog said:


> View attachment 176162
> 
> Annoyed after a bath....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Lol, love it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayden

Hey all, this is Polo all the way from Australia. Currently he is asleep at my feet, or on my feet would be a better description.

All of your Goldens are so so cute  Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## DieselDog

I dropped ma bear...


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Roushbabe

Always time to smell the roses


----------



## Ksdenton

My snuggle bunny last night. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sharonvk927

These pictures on this thread are so adorable. I love seeing all the posts. 
Lucy today after her bath .. she wants to take her toy out.


Out in the yard and hope she will stay clean for a few minutes.


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Oliver,


----------



## MBrown

Lazy Sunday!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## madametrogdor

Here's my girl River with her best friend in the whole world, Nakota the Husky. They became fast friends in training class, so we set up a playdate and it went off without a hitch!


----------



## ally1h

Bentley is 7 months. This picture was taken today. He underwent a mass removal on Friday and I've had to play dress up to prevent him from biting/scratching it. So here he is, sporting one of my 5k race shirts, one felt winter booty, and the cone of shame. What a fashionable little monster!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2005michelle83

Here is Sulley (nearly 11 weeks), he's a little tired after playing in the garden this morning. :wavey:


----------



## Dwiggins

*Eye on the prize!*

this is my Kenzi @ 15 weeks...focused (for the moment..haha)


----------



## KYfarmer

Clover and Alice best friends.


----------



## Winniesmom

Won't someone play with me?.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

So tired







Bentley 16 wks and Buddy 6 yrs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sharonvk927

these pictures are so darn cute.


----------



## Ksdenton

DieselDog said:


> View attachment 176258
> 
> I dropped ma bear...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I love this picture


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2005michelle83

Completely shattered after his puppy clicker training course....he crashed out about 3 seconds after I took this picture


----------



## Winniesmom

Now my 3 kids know the truth!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bellazmum

Bella's first day at Dogs at Camp - totally exhausted!!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sharonvk927

Adorable....


----------



## DieselDog

Favorite way to chew his bone 









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ksdenton

Snuggling in bed, watching TV









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sharonvk927

I went for a walk today with Lucy and my fiance' . I love seeing her run and play in the creek.


----------



## Winniesmom

Beautiful day in New Jersey





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Drea0119

I had a muddy muddy day


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyftw

Ruby enjoying a fresh braided bully outside!


----------



## sharonvk927

Love the pictures.


----------



## KYfarmer

Ready to get back in the water.


----------



## KYfarmer

Took all three out today. Bottom picture playing in the wheat field.


----------



## sharonvk927

KYfarmer said:


> Ready to get back in the water.


Awww.. Looks like he/she doesn't want to go back in


----------



## DieselDog

Happy Guy ?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MissyPup

Two long flights, but Missy arrived in Kenya with me tonight!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyftw

Just enjoying the evening walk!


----------



## Tainka

JoyLee today... Mom, where is the ball????


----------



## Gold-fever




----------



## Ksdenton

Heading home from puppy class and dog park


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissyPup

Missy had jet lag and total bed head this morning!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissyPup

But she also had a great first day in her new home!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissLady13

12 weeks old...being a pup is hard work ;-)









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

MissLady13 said:


> 12 weeks old...being a pup is hard work ;-)
> View attachment 180794
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OMG we have so many just like that. It's so cute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

ready to cheer my brother on at his soccer game...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyftw

Pool time!


----------



## MissyPup

Why sleep on my brand new bed when the bathroom floor is available?










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissyPup

Rubyftw said:


> Pool time!


Ok, I'm inspired to get Missy into the pool for the first time this weekend!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyftw

MissyPup said:


> Ok, I'm inspired to get Missy into the pool for the first time this weekend!


Haha, just beware -- now that we've got Ruby in, she won't stay out! My fiance and I were visiting my brother and his wife for a few days, and they have french doors with handles leading into their pool. Within a few hours of being there, Ruby figured out how to open the doors and jumped in the pool while we inside were eating breakfast. Whoops. 

It's really fun to watch them in the water, though.


----------



## Rubyftw

Monday afternoon naps. Must be hard.


----------



## Seagodess




----------



## Ksdenton

Door open


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

beautiful evening at the park


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Car ride to school. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Time for a nap


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

Winnie meeting friends down the street









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## purpirate

Road Trip










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

What? you got up! You snooze you loose!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Checking out the funny smells


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

Winnie and her best friend Max. Pure golden love









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissyPup

Rubyftw said:


> Haha, just beware -- now that we've got Ruby in, she won't stay out!


Today was her first ever swim! She loved it, but was surprised to discover the surface wasn't solid!

















Then she'd had enough  New experiences are exhausting!











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

Another day, another play date









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Ho hum...bored 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KYfarmer

Here is a couple pictures of clover today.


----------



## Neeko13

Molson..." as a matter of fact, I did just watch ET!!!!!


----------



## Ksdenton

Nash666 said:


> Molson..." as a matter of fact, I did just watch ET!!!!!
> View attachment 183170


Best picture ever!! LOL
I love this


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Clean









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

Couldn't resist! Golden glory





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissLady13

Caught her winking, what a flirt ;-)









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bemyangell

Sara layed around and chewed up a baseball while we worked in the yard. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

Bailey and myself out for a wee Bike ride, thought I would tire her out! Ahhh well back to the drawing board!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

MissLady13 said:


> Caught her winking, what a flirt ;-)
> View attachment 183698
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pure Class!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indramario

This is 8 months old Renzo. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bellazmum

Today included a hike ~ mud bath ~ swim and then a restful afternoon in the yard



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Learning to cope with the collar on. 
He's stressed out, can't you tell?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyftw

Ruby's got a case of the Mondays.


----------



## elly

Before and After of Chester and poor Simba  I think Chesters facial expressions are a bit mixed up! Lol!








[/url]


----------



## Bentleysmom

elly said:


> Before and After of Chester and poor Simba  I think Chesters facial expressions are a bit mixed up! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


Therapy for dogs LOL


----------



## elly

Bentleysmom said:


> Therapy for dogs LOL


Lol, what a great advert he would be, yes!


----------



## Rubyftw

Are you sure I can't have a cookie?!


----------



## DJdogman

Derek loves playing with seaweed. He goes so hyper and jumps and bounces around it for ages


----------



## akgolden

Gotta love spring break up time. Took her 2 seconds flat to find the muddiest puddle to play in


----------



## Donatella

I love this thread 

This is one of my favorite pictures so far...this was the first night we had Bruno at home so he was 8 weeks old. Our cat did NOT know what to think at first and this was about as close as they got for the first few days


----------



## DieselDog

Snoozin'


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ksdenton

Trapped in the office while workers are tearing out and laying tile in the house and other workers are outside tearing out bushes and trees in the backyard. 
Can't let the dogs out of this room and everyone is getting cabin fever. Ugh









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

Winnie meeting her little friend


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

*Gibbs*
At 4 1/2 months old.
He's such a depressed puppy...


----------



## Vhuynh2

I found this dog while walking Molly. She didn't have any tags so I brought her to the closest vet where they scanned her chip. She was reunited with her owner shortly after. Yay!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel on the grooming table!


----------



## Nairb

Bellazmum said:


> Today included a hike ~ mud bath ~ swim and then a restful afternoon in the yard
> View attachment 184018
> View attachment 184026
> View attachment 184034
> View attachment 184042
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What kind of bone is that, and where did you get it?


----------



## Rubyftw

Enjoying her evening walk, as usual!


----------



## Roushbabe

Nairb said:


> What kind of bone is that, and where did you get it?


It looks like a dinosaur bone! LOL


----------



## Nairb

Roushbabe said:


> It looks like a dinosaur bone! LOL


I know. I want one! I'm guessing it's from a moose or bison.


----------



## Winniesmom

My son came home from college and thought this would be a good bonding experience 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bellazmum

Nairb ~ we got that bone from TSC ~ not sure where you are but we are in Ontario. I honestly don't remember what type of bone it is ~ Bella has had that one for about 4 months already 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyftw

Ruby got to have a play date with her buddy Daisy tonight!


----------



## Seagodess

On her way to the dog park. She loves car seats.


----------



## Max's Dad

At the beach last week.


----------



## Indramario

Our 2 years old toypoodle "minnie" decided to take a riding lesson...


----------



## Winniesmom

Beautiful day to rest outside









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Winniesmom said:


> View attachment 185474
> My son came home from college and thought this would be a good bonding experience
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've got 4 here he can bond with 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

It's summer here, and this is what you do on a hot, sunny day.


----------



## BaileyBear

Just out for a run with my mummy










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bemyangell

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alexa

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

OMG! Look at that face!



Alexa said:


> View attachment 185954
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

When can we leave this room?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyftw

Vicious!


----------



## Olivermontgomery

Oliver waiting to be able to eat his treat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alexa

DanaRuns said:


> OMG! Look at that face!


That's her "um can you stop taking pictures of me" face 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bellazmum

Guarding her yard









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

looking around


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Trying out the new tile. 







As soon as we placed it on the ground Bentley had to lie in the middle of it. We'd move him and he'd come right back to the center. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Hanging on the porch chewing on a piece of wood.... Nice!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rubyftw

Got Ruby a Kong Wobbler thing... she loves it!


----------



## Ksdenton

After daycare...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

Hoping a frito falls!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alexa

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

It had been a Busy day for Bailey, hiking, cycling(us not her lol) and swimming. We got home and then after an hour she disappeared, we found her on the top of the stairs dozing!! 

Ahhh Bless!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissLady13

Lady got to ride on a ferry today! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michele4

Just stopping to smell the flowers.


----------



## Rubyftw

We bought Ruby a "Sprong" toy today... here's how it looked after about 10 minutes:


----------



## Lightning

Here is Lightning, 9 weeks old, 1st day home with us. Love him!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## presta24

Chewing on his sisters tail

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

"Princess" Bailey and I having some garden fun!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Waiting patiently to go play....


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BaileyBear

DieselDog said:


> View attachment 187026
> 
> Waiting patiently to go play....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Beautiful!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Where's Diesel?









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rubyftw

Happy walk time!


----------



## Nairb

Bella had a blast chasing birds around the park this morning.


----------



## Tuco

He spent a long day getting annoyed by my friends kids, he handled it like a champ, now he's just chillin


----------



## Tuco

Oops the second one is from yesterday


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2

Today was such a beautiful day that Molly got to go swimming twice! She found a log to balance on during her second swim.


----------



## Mdiaz

Yzma 5 months!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Not a great picture but its Bentley playing with his new ball. The ball lights up with flashing random colors and I think it hypnotizes him. He went crazy for it. He really likes the house with no furniture too. More room to run. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco

Tuco givin me paw


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bellazmum

Bella enjoying the new step that the landscapers built









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissLady13

All tuckered out on our road trip back home from a fun/busy weekend with family 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mdiaz

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

a new day, a. New friend!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Winniesmom said:


> View attachment 188098
> a new day, a. New friend!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just love Winnie. So pretty. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

Ksdenton said:


> I just love Winnie. So pretty.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much. Bentley is so handsome!, goldens are all gorgeous!,


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## presta24

Tired after paying fetch with the tennis ball in the house. Surprisingly he understands the concept pretty well already....and it made him poop lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## presta24

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## presta24

He was trying to rip my leg off....true story 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Nummy....


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tuco

Our neibors pup Monty (the mont-ster) got out of his cone of Shame today and they were thrilled to play for the first time in a week today (they play daily so that was hell fir them. They spent the afternoon at the school across the street digging a massive pit (it got way bigger but I ran out batteries) and tug of war with tucos wubba


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

rainy day wetness


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rubyftw

Our Ruby is famous! Here she is sticking her face in my slipper, transforming into a duckbill platypup. She was #2 on reddit for a while yesterday!  










Someone then turned it into:


----------



## BaileyBear

Bailey's just back from her Grooming session 

She went from this





















To this, her Summer coat(not that's its ever that warm in Northern Ireland)



































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissyPup

Puppy training class in Kenya - first thirty minutes are roll in the mud, eat the mud, jump in every direction possible, do "heel" while hopping backwards, and sniff every bit of wood in the arena. Second thirty minutes she is a model dog - albeit a dirty one!


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bellazmum

Decided to put all of Bella's yard toys in one place .... For a moment .... The first one she chose was her frisbee which had been packed away since our move.






and this is from the last time she saw it









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

Winnie's new bandana









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs hanging out on the patio today.


----------



## Ksdenton

Did you say water??







This is the reaction I get when I turn the hose on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alexa

Nala!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

Ksdenton said:


> Did you say water??
> View attachment 191602
> 
> This is the reaction I get when I turn the hose on.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol! Omigawd, how cute is that!


----------



## Sampson's Mom

We had a bit of a dry spell so this was Sampson's first real soaking rain. He LOVED it...and each and every mud puddle he could find!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyftw

Ruby loves hangin' with the Great Danes at the park.


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel's new resting spot during dinner. Right under my chair...he would be in my lap if it was allowed I'm sure lol









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Lazy Sunday


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

It's a day at Dog Beach! Here are Gibbs and Isabelle chasing a UFO.


----------



## Bellazmum

I decided to take the good camera on a recent hike and managed to get some nice shots of Bella going for her swim













































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

My boys... One of them could use a haircut 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Winniesmom

Resting









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

It took owning a golden retriever to finally buy something from the sky mall catalog.. Winnie is loving the purchase.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## akgolden

Bailey worn out after some serious fetch this afternoon


----------



## BaileyBear

Winniesmom said:


> Resting
> View attachment 193810
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Just beautiful


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## akgolden

Found the ONLY puddle in the yard. She stayed in there for 3 hours while I detailed all the vehicles in the driveway LOL


----------



## Billabong

Billy enjoying the sun last weekend


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Happy guy....
















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sabrinamae12

Kuyani and a sunset from last week 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Dis is my bellay rub face....









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel waiting for someone to play with him










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

Keisel looks very regal.


----------



## presta24

Roushbabe said:


> Keisel waiting for someone to play with him
> 
> View attachment 194850
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Beautiful dog


----------



## Bellazmum

DieselDog said:


> Dis is my bellay rub face....
> View attachment 194746
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I recognize that look 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Can we go sleepies now?!?!









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Neeko13

Yup, we play soccer!!!! (With our volleyball!!!)


----------



## Rubyftw

Back home in the woods -- doggy Disneyland for Ruby!


----------



## DieselDog

I spy something grey....









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ksdenton

Lake fun


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Wishing the rain would leave and the sun would come out to play...









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MissyPup

Christmas in May! Growing up too fast...










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

Somebody doesn't want to get up yet!! Lol























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

Enjoying the warm weather















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

I love the crimpy ears he gets after being wet. All tuckered out after a fun day swimming at the lake...









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ylan's Mom

Thank you for starting this!


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel loves his ball and close ups too haha. 
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

Golden playdate!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## graciemom

Winniesmom said:


> Golden playdate!
> View attachment 198465
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So adorable!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Billabong

Enjoying the last of the sun on our evening walk










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs' first dog show today, at 6 mos. and 2 days old.

"Yes, Gibbs, he is feeling your balls."


----------



## Ksdenton

DanaRuns said:


> Gibbs' first dog show today, at 6 mos. and 2 days old.
> 
> "Yes, Gibbs, he is feeling your balls."


Beautiful boy. How'd he do?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

Ksdenton said:


> Beautiful boy. How'd he do?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks.  Well, he won his class (6-9 mos). :banana: But then he lost in the winner's dog ring, where he didn't really belong yet, anyway. :nono:


----------



## MissyPup

I did this video for my mother as I'm living abroad right now - but she's so cute I can't help sharing! Please ignore my praising on the video 

http://youtu.be/pmhxByCjYmE


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12

Brother sharing a popsicle 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

His ears look like long hair. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissyPup

Missy's first long walk in the forest to a waterfall she wasn't quite sure what to make of the rushing water. 

















And finally, napping in the shade at the coffee shop. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissLady13

Hey mom look, you forgot to shut the door to the bathroom!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

Oh, nooooo....


----------



## DieselDog

I try to keep him in the back seat but all he wants is to be in the front...













Unfortunately, the seat is not big enough for him....













So he just sits pretty!









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs tonight, just suddenly looking less like a puppy and more like a young dog. They grow up overnight.


----------



## Alexa

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

His favorite spot. Such a sweet boy...







My ❤


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BaileyBear

A rare warm day in NI to BBQ, Bailey just overseeing the cooking!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyftw

Ruby & Benny are having a good day!


----------



## Sha3er

treat incoming


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Mom, I am NOT coming in out of the rain until Daddy gets home!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MissyPup

Her favorite spot. 









And today was her last day of puppy class... And she won the fastest sitting dog contest!









And then she had so much fun jumping in the drinking water bowl. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

Winnie at 11 months









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Winnie looks so soft


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

Ksdenton said:


> Winnie looks so soft
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks. She does have a really soft fluffy coat. That is, when she is not covered in mud!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Toddtaje

Our first meeting with our future pup Reuben! 6.5 weeks old.


----------



## Tuco

Haven't been able to post a pic of tuco in a month so here's Afew 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco

Tuco chilling in my jungle of a backyard, too lazy for yardwork










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Artie in his favorite "cave" under the kitchen table!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Artie in his favorite "cave" under the kitchen table!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

It's been a rough day









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sampson's Mom

A walk in the park. After I had posted this on FB, my daughter (shown in the pic with Sampson) says "Mom, you do realize he's peeing in that picture?" Oops!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Excuse me sir.... Which way is the lake?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## bemyangell

How old is Artie? Looks a lot like my sugar face. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joanne & Asia

*Asia popping in to say hi*


----------



## Artnlibsmom

bemyangell said:


> How old is Artie? Looks a lot like my sugar face.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Artie will be eight on the 18th. He's a real mama's boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's new Mom

Buddy 9 weeks old!!! He had a hard day of playing fetch and meeting the little girl next door ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indramario

11 months Renzo 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco

Tuco playin in the jungle.



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## akgolden

Few recent ones I just took of Bailey


----------



## Ksdenton

Bentley sad because his visiting "cousin" doesn't want to play with him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

akgolden said:


> Few recent ones I just took of Bailey


Your Bailey is gorgeous, male/female? My Bailey is female and will be three in September. 

Lazing on a rare sunny day in N.Ireland









Getting a lift from Daddy 








Waiting for a treat, as someone is looking in the fridge









Going for a run with mum









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## akgolden

BaileyBear said:


> Your Bailey is gorgeous, male/female? My Bailey is female and will be three in September.


Thank you for the compliments, she was just groomed on Tuesday so she is looking all pretty. She is Female and just turned two in February. 


Couple from today. We played fetch and swam for a few hours today so she is pretty tuckered out.


----------



## BaileyBear

akgolden said:


> Thank you for the compliments, she was just groomed on Tuesday so she is looking all pretty. She is Female and just turned two in February.
> 
> 
> Couple from today. We played fetch and swam for a few hours today so she is pretty tuckered out.


She is just beautiful


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PuppyLuvIsGoldn

Sophie always has to snuggle when she sleeps...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

Bailey having a lazy Sunday afternoon snooze between my husband and myself, rolled in a tight ball










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

As we watch Lincoln


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenhouse

Neon is waiting for the ok command to eat the greenie









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco

Goldenhouse said:


> Neon is waiting for the ok command to eat the greenie
> View attachment 208162
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow impressive, I can do it with tuco but his tail wags too fast to properly balance it, :lol:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Perfect end to a long weekend. A new bed ...









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## akgolden

DieselDog said:


> Perfect end to a long weekend. A new bed ...
> View attachment 208498
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


How do you like that bed? Been wanting to pick one up for my pup


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel is starting to put two and two together when I'm getting ready for work at 7 months old. As soon as my heels came out of the closet, he walked over and immediately gave me this face. Almost to say "Please don't leave me mommy!" 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Roushbabe said:


> Keisel is starting to put two and two together when I'm getting ready for work at 7 months old. As soon as my heels came out of the closet, he walked over and immediately gave me this face. Almost to say "Please don't leave me mommy!"
> 
> View attachment 208650
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I see this face everyday from Diesel. It breaks my heart! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DieselDog

akgolden said:


> How do you like that bed? Been wanting to pick one up for my pup


It's only been one night but so far so good! I would get the cover for it that is sold separate... It's kind of slippery and I think Diesel doesn't like that part. It was easy to put of ether too 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BaileyBear

Bailey fav place laying on top of mum and dads feet as we watch sat night TV










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

Winnies favorite thing is to play with little children. Mine are all over 16 years old. Luckily for her school is out and they now come over to play in the back. She is so lucky and happy















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## akgolden

Parent's and brother are watching Bailey for a few weeks while I am away at work and the wife is with her parents. Brother was out playing fetch and snapped these pictures with his iPhone.


----------



## akgolden

More swimming pics. Brother took Bailey in the boat to the creek around the bend from where the pictures above where taken. Looks like she had a blast


----------



## Winniesmom

Another bandanna









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Resting up for his 1st Birthday!!!!









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## bellystars

Is it just me or is it hard to photograph a 3 month old puppy? :uhoh: Everytime i get a pic of him he is either sleeping or running away from the camera,lol...so, for now all I have are sleeping pics 

LOVING this thread so much, you all have very cute pups! ♥


----------



## MissLady13

Oh ya know, just watching some TV ;-)










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

MissLady13 said:


> Oh ya know, just watching some TV ;-)
> 
> View attachment 214458
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Great picture 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissLady13

Ksdenton said:


> Great picture
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! I was pretty happy I managed to snap this shot before she moved!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

Lost his ball under the bed, got tired of getting it for him so I let him figure it out. Keisel tried with his paws to the point of exhaustion and fell asleep lol 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sampson's Mom

Sampson napping at work with his best Golden buddy, Murphy, in the background. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenhouse

My fav trick with their fav treats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

Goldenhouse said:


> View attachment 214954
> View attachment 214962
> 
> My fav trick with their fav treats!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have been trying to teach this!! How do you do that?!? I see you even have a young puppy able to do this, you must share  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abby girl

Here's Abby at almost 14 weeks (on Saturday) taking a post dinner nap and giving us a nice break! Love all the pictures!


----------



## Toriaroo

Yes, how do you train them to wait with their treats like that? Adorable!

Isn't it nice when they take a little nap to give us a break?! And they're SO cute when they're sleeping!

Here's a photo of Luna from today - I think it's my new favorite! Who can resist those golden faces?!


----------



## Ksdenton

Goldenhouse said:


> View attachment 214954
> View attachment 214962
> 
> My fav trick with their fav treats!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Simply amazing! The little one gets me. So small and yet such control. They are all beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## akgolden

Hanging with my brother watching movies.


I think she wanted belly rubs.....LOL


----------



## Goldenhouse

Thanks for the compliments. Neon is the baby one in the pic. She is now 3 month old. I got her at 8 weeks, and she's a smart one to tell the truth. She learns things quickly. I started teaching her sit, up, some basic commands at 8 weeks. Then 'stay' at 9 weeks. I started using the stay command at the meal time before she can eat. It only took a couple of time for her to wait before she eats any meals or treats. Now I'm obsessed with taking those kind of pic whenever they wait like that, too funny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

Goldenhouse said:


> View attachment 214954
> View attachment 214962
> 
> My fav trick with their fav treats!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pure class!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

Goldenhouse said:


> View attachment 214954
> View attachment 214962
> 
> My fav trick with their fav treats!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Fantastic! I _love_ this!


----------



## bellystars

We had friends over for a BBQ last night and Rex wanted no part of it,lol. He was very content hanging out with his kangaroo instead...does this mean we are boring? :uhoh:


----------



## akgolden




----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel waiting patiently for me to throw the ball. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

On our way to puppy class









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

He doesn't look overly excited at the prospect of class. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellystars

Rex is totally into The Bachelorette right now


----------



## DanaRuns

Since no one has posted a picture today, I'll post one. It's not cute or funny, but it's my current favorite picture of my puppy (probably cuz I interpret the handler's grin as meaning she thinks he's doing something cute).


----------



## PuppyLuvIsGoldn

Sophie cuddles the giraffe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3Furbabies

Here's my hunter boy at 13 weeks!


----------



## courtney550

Our little guy, Butterscotch, is 10 weeks old this week


----------



## akgolden

Doggy heaven.


----------



## sharonvk927

Lucy with her Veggie Ear today.


----------



## Goldenhouse

Beautiful day for a nice swim


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

New toy getting broken in or just broken. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kylie's Mom

Great idea! Here is my Kylie at 13 weeks.


----------



## DanaRuns

Kylie is so cute! :--heart:


----------



## DanaRuns

Here is Gibbs on his 7 month birthday. He didn't want to wait for the ball to actually be thrown.


----------



## olliversmom

Olliver visiting the neighbor horses.
(He's just waiting for leftover carrots).


----------



## lhowemt

PearLila - getting comfy with one another









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abby girl

Abby's new puzzle toy - she loves it as much as we do!


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs loves the park.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Love that golden smile!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJdogman

My 6 mth old boy Derek dug himself a hole on the beach to lie in to keep cool. It was also his first time going for a proper swim, usually he just wades in the shallow bit!


----------



## lhowemt

Yay! Swimming!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

Bailey and I pulling our sad faces!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michele4

My baby enjoying his baby pool.


----------



## presta24

*A few vids of cooper @ 18wks*

Had his 16wk check up at the vet. Hes a ok. Also bought him his first frisbee, he absolutely loves it!


----------



## DanaRuns

Michele4 said:


> My baby enjoying his baby pool.


He's gorgeous.


----------



## DanaRuns

presta24 said:


> Had his 16wk check up at the vet. Hes a ok. Also bought him his first frisbee, he absolutely loves it!


What a total cutie pie! :--heart:


----------



## Mjpar72

I got to see my new pup today. He is one of the two in the picture....don't know which one yet. The pups are 3 days old.


----------



## olliversmom

Ollie the slacker. 
He is supposed to be pulling weeds but instead found him lounging in the hammock with his stuffed buddy Trieve.
Get to work Silly Boy!


----------



## Goldenhouse

eat it or wear it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissyPup

Enjoying the fire in Kenya - it's winter here!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13

Enjoying a much needed nap after a long busy holiday weekend!!!! :::


----------



## MarleyMay

Here's a pic of Marley with Ellie, her new pink elephant she got for her 16 week birthday  Who could resist a face like that??!


----------



## DieselDog

Sweet, sleepy eyes...









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## gmammad

Here is my 7 week old puppy Cooper posing by the flowers.......he is just so sweet!


----------



## BaileyBear

Her new frisbee last a whole hour before Bailey bit through it lol! Here's some action shots for you...

































The aftermath!!


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJdogman

At 7 months, Derek doesn't think he's too big to climb onto a lap for a cuddle!!


----------



## Ksdenton

7 mos old







My sweet Bentley boy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Watching me get ready for work









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna

*Thor at the beach*

I have thoroughly enjoyed all of your pictures on this thread for many weeks now. Time to contribute! Attached are a couple of Thor, 10 weeks old today, from his first trip to the beach yesterday.


----------



## BaileyBear

thorbreafortuna said:


> I have thoroughly enjoyed all of your pictures on this thread for many weeks now. Time to contribute! Attached are a couple of Thor, 10 weeks old today, from his first trip to the beach yesterday.


Thor is a little cutie pie!! Enjoy they bring you nothing but joy!! Don't get me wrong there's a period of time you think " Is he ever just going to calm down for a minute! " but trust me, speaking from personal experience they do and at SO WORTH IT!! My husband and I have a 3 year old ( well will be on the 16th of September) female Bailey the love of our lives!!

Today at the reservoir... 






























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

This is the face I see everyday when I grab my keys to leave...









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## gmammad

Cooper at 8 weeks after playing in the sprinkler, it's hot in Ohio!


----------



## Ksdenton

Bentley is staying with his cousin. 







They've taken over the bed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hogan725

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom

The power is back on!!! While it was off today I sat outside and painted. Bentley had to stand on the doghouse to inspect my work.


----------



## ilovesandwich

Sandwich enjoying a big Himalayan dog chew.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Here are a couple of Max from today.


----------



## Winniesmom

My daughter recently moved out and came home to visit Winnie..that's who she missed most









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abby girl

Here's Abby (17 weeks) relaxing after a dip in her pool. :wave:


----------



## Neeko13

Hey Molson......






What???????
Smile for Gammie!!!! ::


----------



## BaileyBear

Nash666 said:


> Hey Molson......
> View attachment 230825
> What???????
> Smile for Gammie!!!! ::
> View attachment 230833


These are too cute!! I can't believe the expression on he's face, especially on the second one ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovesandwich

Sandwich & her dad.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sampson's Mom

He almost looks like a real Golden! My baby boy is growing up so fast!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sampson's Mom

Dummy - I forgot the picture!

My big baby Roo









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## graciemom

Gracie sitting pretty for a treat.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## graciemom

Picture of Gracie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyftw

Just out in the back yard playing with the tennis ball!


----------



## sharonvk927

Lucy after her first professional grooming..She didn't like her bandana.


----------



## WILL237

Simba enjoying the beautiful day in the backyard.


----------



## DieselDog

Same snoozy chair, a bit of a different fit 









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko chillin on his raft, listening to some zac Brown band..


----------



## Nally

My puppy is already grown, but I thought I'd share anyway! I got to see her today at my dad's and I was so excited. We played fetch outside and got some cuddles in before I had to leave. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs right after his bath, getting prettified earlier today.  Seven months old.



















:--heart:


----------



## Winniesmom

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom

Lots Blooming In My Garden This Year


----------



## BaileyBear

Took Bailey to a pets fun day and just for giggles we entered her into the show, where she won 'Most Gorgeous Female'

Here she is sitting proud!


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Good night. 
Watching TV







Snuggling 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welovejuno

*Juno*

Here's Juno at 8 weeks, we just got her on Thursday! She has already grown since then!


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Juno is soooo cute! Love the name, too. Congratulations!


----------



## CRS250

Murphy at 8 months


----------



## DanaRuns

I just love this thread. This is the greatest thread ever. It just brightens my day to look at all these lovely Golden puppies. :--heart:

Here's a pic of Gibbs. Unfortunately, I don't take any particularly cute photos, though he is often cute or silly. But here's one where he's enjoying all the grooming and attention he's getting. He's got his eyes closed, grooving on it.  That's about the best I can do, I'm afraid.










Here he is trying to get to his Mommy whom he hadn't seen in two days and nights, right after spotting her. Poor puppy was desperate to get to her, and was giving it everything he had.


----------



## Roushbabe

DanaRuns said:


> I just love this thread. This is the greatest thread ever. It just brightens my day to look at all these lovely Golden puppies. :--heart:
> 
> Here's a pic of Gibbs. Unfortunately, I don't take any particularly cute photos, though he is often cute or silly. But here's one where he's enjoying all the grooming and attention he's getting. He's got his eyes closed, grooving on it.  That's about the best I can do, I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is trying to get to his Mommy whom he hadn't seen in two days and nights, right after spotting her. Poor puppy was desperate to get to her, and was giving it everything he had.


Gibbs is looking so handsome!! My goodness . Love how thick his coat is already. I agree with you 100% about this thread. I absolutely love it and seeing daily pictures of Golden's 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

He stole my shoe and a napkin. My Benny-Boo at 7.5 mos. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emz

Having soke quality time with my other half, ryan :


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel caught again sleeping with a toy in his mouth!! Too funny










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Trying to get comfortable while mom works. Rough life. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Apparently it's harder than I thought to get comfortable...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

I see her! I see her!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

Bonjour 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abby girl

*After a hard day.*

Here's Abby after a hard day: a big walk, a trip to her favourite pet store and our favourite Starbucks to visit some pals. She turned 19 weeks on Saturday. :wavey:


----------



## Winniesmom

I've got a secret for you!!






. Winnie and her friend Charlie


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LIDDLEMAR

I was up before him this morning, I love taking pictures of him like this:










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom2three

Jasper with my oldest son! Ryan loves his new best friend!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

My sweet PITA. I had a toy he wanted so he sat and waited. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tanner2005

Here is Reagan in the shower. It looks like he is saying "excuse me but I'm taking a shower. For some odd reason he likes to get in the tub


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jen & Brew

Peeking tongue










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissLady13

The way in which my love increases for this dog each day is immeasurable. 
She's so pretty!








And practicing leave it:




















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

That is amazing! Please share how you taught such a strong - leave it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs in the back of the car, enjoying a nice knuckle bone after a very stressful day.


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Here is one my daughter shot with her phone of me carrying Thor to the car after an intense afternoon of playing with my brothers kids.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

I made him a tiny a pancake... He doesn't know if he should play with it or eat it! ?









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs getting a kiss from his handler before showing.


----------



## gmammad

Cooper just looking cute!


----------



## DanaRuns

Adorable! :--heart:


----------



## Winniesmom

My goofball!















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

Really gorgeous dog, Winniesmom! :--heart:


----------



## DieselDog

Making new friends.....









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Winniesmom

DanaRuns said:


> Really gorgeous dog, Winniesmom! :--heart:


Thank you. I have been following you and Gibbs since you got him. He is one special boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

The other day I took Keisel to the office, he sits just like a human lol. At the office he sleeps in the same spot all the time, over the cords!


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJdogman

Derek was shattered after a weekend away and his first proper swim.


----------



## Chaya

We are traveling back-to-back and the girls are at "camp" for 33 days . I miss them so much, so I just go through their pictures everyday. Here's one I took of Laika just before they left. She has the funniest curly tongue:









Enjoying the sunset on our roof:









This is the longest they've been away from us, ever :new (16):


----------



## Brady'sMom

Brady's first time in the rain.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

This is his " Don't go to work today, Momma. Lets just play. Pleeaase see!!!!!" face.









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## kiki

Kiki waiting for the kids to get ready for school  11.5 weeks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenAce

I loveeee this idea !!! Everyone has beautiful goldens!!! Here is a picture of my fur baby Ace. He is 14 weeks old. When we got him he was the runt and a lot smaller than his siblings. He also had a heart murmur of a 2 out of a 6. Since we have gotten him at 8 weeks he was 6 pounds and now he is 14+ pounds. I cannot believe how much he is growing ! And the vet says he looks healthy and his heart sounds great  
Ill try not to over do it with pics 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenAce

How old is Ruby?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenAce

Rubyftw said:


> Ruby encountered a wild bubble!


How old is Ruby ?! Such a beautiful pup! !great picture 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Went to the beach this morning for an early swim before the fudgies arrived...










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DieselDog

Diesel has learned that he can stick his head out of the roof of the car



















It's funny... Especially when the wind catches his lips and they flap!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DanaRuns

*throw the ball!*


----------



## DanaRuns

Theresa with her new dog fur scarf made out of Gibbs. How do you like it?


----------



## Bentleysmom

hahaha I love her new scarf, fashionable and warm! ♥


----------



## DanaRuns

Custom made!


----------



## Neeko13

Today has been brought to you by the letter "S" ::


----------



## DanaRuns

Great day at the beach.


----------



## mom2three

Mr.Jasper Long Legs!! They grow up so fast!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom2three

Hmm my picture didn't show up.. Will try again!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abby girl

Abby's "dad" likes getting down to her level! A funny perspective - looks like she has massively long legs. :wavey:


----------



## Ksdenton

For being 70lbs he can still curl up into such a little ball. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

We do this all the time, every day. Please help me!


----------



## Max's Dad

Hi Dana, here is the clip embedded. I think Gibbs needs his own thread.


----------



## DanaRuns

How do you embed the video???

Okay, I will take him out of this thread and post in his own. Sorry!


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Took Tayla to a dock jumping class today. Surprised me. She jumped.


----------



## DanaRuns

Tayla's Mom said:


> Took Tayla to a dock jumping class today. Surprised me. She jumped.
> 
> View attachment 249673


Wow! Fantastic picture!


----------



## Ksdenton

Bentley was enjoying my daughter's ice bath after her hard practice. He would bob for the ice cubes. She thought it was funny and it took her mind off the pain of the cold water. Don't worry its rated G, she's wearing bathing suit bottoms. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom2three

Jasper saying to Biscuit "why don't you love me kitty?"









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Sunday Selfies!









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Toriaroo

What's for dinner Luna?


----------



## DJdogman

Derek got "schomething schtuck in his teetsch" last night!


----------



## DieselDog

I just ❤ him...







That is all ?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rubyftw

GoldenAce said:


> How old is Ruby ?! Such a beautiful pup! !great picture
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! In that picture she was around 15 weeks, I think. She's almost 10 months now. 

Here's a picture from last week after a swim in the lake.


----------



## Ksdenton

Good night everyone









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Showell




----------



## Showell

She loves fetching balls from lake


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## akgolden




----------



## Ksdenton

akgolden said:


>


Three beautiful sweet faces ❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Isn't it nap time? Really don't want to get up. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

Been a long week-end!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Why are all my pics of a sleeping puppy?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissyPup

*Missy growing up in Africa*

Hi everyone! It's been a while since I've posted - life in Kenya is keeping Missy and me pretty busy - but I can't believe how much she is growing up already! This is her enjoying her big back yard. It's the dead of winter here right now (about 50 degrees) and she loves it!


----------



## Tayla's Mom

My new favorite picture of Tayla.


----------



## The Cuthberts

*Marley - yesterday*

This is Marley - reluctant to come in for the evening after his evening stroll around the garden. (Born July 13th) - 7.5 weeks


----------



## goodog

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

2fur.. visiting the vet..."Tech is protecting my butt from the Vet" KaiKuote
2- he want to drive home! Really waiting for Dad to put crate for the trip


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel standing at the middle landing of the stairs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Making the best of a rainy day...









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Reese9

Surprise close-up of Reese overlooking Boca Reservoir last night :


----------



## Winniesmom

It's amazing how well behaved 3 can be for a treat. Winnie, her two friends and me


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

DieselDog said:


> Making the best of a rainy day...
> View attachment 255874
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Oh our Hazel ADORED her jolly ball! Slept with her chin on it in the yard. Carried it everywhere. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna

4 months old today. He's growing way too fast! Here resting up after our walk.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

lhowemt said:


> Oh our Hazel ADORED her jolly ball! Slept with her chin on it in the yard. Carried it everywhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Diesels loves his too but sometimes I have to take it away because I think it stresses him out. If he's inside, like yesterday's rainy day, he'll start biting at the furniture after putting the ball on top of said furniture :/ IDK... He sure lives it though 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ksdenton

Can you say guilty?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## akgolden

Pic of my boy and our lab.


----------



## Ksdenton

Apparently he likes watching Friends









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goodog

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mini golden

*Shiloh*

This is Shiloh today at 9 1/2 weeks, sleeping on the blanket I made her while we were waiting to bring her home. She first fell asleep on my foot under the table, but when she woke up and found her 'pillow' missing, she made her way to her cozy spot to catch a few more winks.

I'm new here. Fun to get to post pics of our baby girl. :wavey:


----------



## Neeko13

Boyz with my daughters new artwork. ..


----------



## kellwisegamgee

My 2yr old and Penny playing in the pile of pillows!


----------



## lhowemt

Pearl sleeping with the tip of her tongue











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mn gold

Hobbes waiting for the chipmunk to enter the yard!?


----------



## Ksdenton

Exhausted after morning playtime with the hose. He runs back and forth across the yard chasing the water. Easy exercise 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13

Practicing wearing their birthday hats for the big Celebration this weekend!!! Both boyz were one 2 days ago!!!!


----------



## Ksdenton

Went to grab lunch and he decided to climb into the front seat when in the drive-thru. 








After lunch nap time 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## foxy6126

Dexter.... 7 weeks today

Picture below, still trying to figure out the mobile app......

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## foxy6126

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

Winnie finally learned how to catch a ball...maybe there is some hope for swimming


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellwisegamgee

So miserable... lol!!!


----------



## Rubyftw

Went for a long walk today!


----------



## Ksdenton

Rubyftw said:


> Went for a long walk today!


Wow! That's gorgeous!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyftw

Ksdenton said:


> Wow! That's gorgeous!


Absolutely! I'm very lucky -- the trailhead is off the road we live on, and the waterfall is only about an hour hike away. I proposed to my fiance up there, too! Great place!


----------



## Jeffrey Jay

Aslan, 5 months old


----------



## Jeffrey Jay

And another with the wind blowing his ears up


----------



## DieselDog

A handsome pic of my handsome guy









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko and molsons birthday bash on the beach...


----------



## goodog

*Bribery keeps Kai's Party Hat offline*

We were going to post a pix of Kai with Jockey shorts on his head-make shift Party Hat, but the girls club found a solution-bribery. Dinner picnic for 4 at the park!


----------



## LIDDLEMAR

He actually made it onto the bed 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fourlakes

goodog said:


> We were going to post a pix of Kai with Jockey shorts on his head-make shift Party Hat, but the girls club found a solution-bribery. Dinner picnic for 4 at the park!


Our loss. But hope the picnic was fun.


----------



## kellwisegamgee

Hanging out in our pine trees... she's learned quickly that she can run in there and we can't get her easily!!! (The fence is RIGHT behind the trees) Goofball.


----------



## jroth

Sorry I dont know how to make them smaller....
I made a couple of collages of my favorite photos, and the last one is of Charlie's first time today in the river


----------



## jroth

kellwisegamgee said:


> Hanging out in our pine trees... she's learned quickly that she can run in there and we can't get her easily!!! (The fence is RIGHT behind the trees) Goofball.


She is so adorable!!!I love her coloring


----------



## jubial

This is Marley.


----------



## bemyangell

Hannah just got a tubby.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellwisegamgee

jroth said:


> She is so adorable!!!I love her coloring


Thank you! I like the darker color myself!


----------



## kellwisegamgee

jubial said:


> This is Marley.


He's like a puffball!! Adorable!


----------



## Neeko13

Molson on pool closing day....







:


----------



## jubial

kellwisegamgee said:


> He's like a puffball!! Adorable!


Daw thanks! He is super fluffy!


----------



## kellwisegamgee

My lunch date today!


----------



## MrsKuhn

This is Tanner





















We are excited to meet and make friends $ 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn

All of your dogs are ADORABLE!!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jroth

Mrskuhn said:


> This is Tanner
> 
> View attachment 266210
> View attachment 266218
> View attachment 266226
> 
> 
> We are excited to meet and make friends $
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App

So cute!


----------



## jroth

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Behr's Mom

*Loveable 10.5 month 77 pound BEHR BOY!*

Heres my sweetheart!!!
A big boy with a big heart 
Almost 11 months and growing cuter everyday


----------



## MrsKuhn

Tanner says TGIF all. Have a great weekend 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Sweet Boy...









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## kellwisegamgee

After Penny's first "hike"! I say that lightly as it's not much of a hike with a 2 & 4 yr old in tow! They all loved it!


----------



## meadows

This is Marvin at the park! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn

jroth said:


> Sorry I dont know how to make them smaller....
> I made a couple of collages of my favorite photos, and the last one is of Charlie's first time today in the river


Omg those are adorable 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn

jubial said:


> This is Marley.


Adorable!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn

meadows said:


> This is Marvin at the park!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What an adorable pup!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## athenasep9

gunner week one back in August !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## athenasep9

jroth said:


> Sorry I dont know how to make them smaller....
> I made a couple of collages of my favorite photos, and the last one is of Charlie's first time today in the river


Love them so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyftw

no more photos, please!


----------



## kellwisegamgee

Rubyftw said:


> no more photos, please!


Love it! He looks so mad!


----------



## kellwisegamgee

Eating her daily apple from our apple tree!


----------



## reifsnider5

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellwisegamgee

Behr's Mom said:


> Heres my sweetheart!!!
> A big boy with a big heart
> Almost 11 months and growing cuter everyday


I have to say I love your spelling of "Behr"! That's our cat's name! !!


----------



## Mini golden

*Shiloh*

Snuggling after a nap. Shiloh at 12 weeks old.


----------



## codemonkey19

i just looove how the sun strikes her fur. She looks like this one golden ball of fur when she sleeps!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows

kellwisegamgee said:


> Eating her daily apple from our apple tree!


Marv goes crazy for apples!! Gave him one while we were making apple pies today. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goodog

Marv looks awesome with his red collar--makes the "outfit"!!!


----------



## MrsKuhn

meadows said:


> Marv goes crazy for apples!! Gave him one while we were making apple pies today.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Tanner loves apples too )


----------



## MrsKuhn

Mini golden said:


> Snuggling after a nap. Shiloh at 12 weeks old.


Omg that's so cute


----------



## MrsKuhn

reifsnider5 said:


> View attachment 268610
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Adorbes!!!!!


----------



## MrsKuhn

kellwisegamgee said:


> Eating her daily apple from our apple tree!


Love the purple


----------



## MrsKuhn

I can still get on the couch


----------



## olliversmom

Olliver and I went to woods today. We were looking back down the trail after we spied some fresh bear dodo! Caught this little shot on the fly.


----------



## meadows

Our Marvin enjoyed a walk on the riverfront after his vet appt today! We love our pupper. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows

olliversmom said:


> Olliver and I went to woods today. We were looking back down the trail after we spied some fresh bear dodo! Caught this little shot on the fly.


Olliver is SO cute. Such a handsome goldy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

My daughter sent Winnie a present. A custom made Winnie the Pooh bandana..









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Waiting for a french fry









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyftw

Ruby posing!


----------



## AKOhm4

My pretty girl Shine is 10 months in this picture. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Waiting patiently for the OK to take his new toy...


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MrsKuhn

Tanner 4months old. At his vet check up


----------



## kellwisegamgee

Pooped out!


----------



## Rubyftw

Hangin' out in the backyard!


----------



## kellwisegamgee

Fell asleep with the toy in her mouth... tough day!


----------



## MrsKuhn

Such a stud in his shades


----------



## goodog

How cool. Only a California golden!


----------



## DieselDog

Loves his hedge hog! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## elly

My bedtime buddy  Such a sweet face to wake up to


----------



## Nole 7

That's our boy


----------



## Nole 7




----------



## MrsKuhn

Nole 7 said:


>


What an adorable face and name 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn

Nole 7 said:


> That's our boy


He is so cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn

elly said:


> My bedtime buddy  Such a sweet face to wake up to


<3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

He wants onto the trampoline. He will check around it for lizards and work his way to the opening then look over at me to lift him onto it. 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

And then he's happy









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellwisegamgee

On our way to puppy class!


----------



## bemyangell

*Hannah at 15 weeks old*

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJdogman

Derek 7 months ago, and Derek last night, still his favorite spot for these cold nights


----------



## kellwisegamgee

DJdogman said:


> Derek 7 months ago, and Derek last night, still his favorite spot for these cold nights


Great pictures!


----------



## goodog

*Casey as a pup*









Glam shot


----------



## Ksdenton

Getting into the fall spirit. It's great to have a dog that will stay. Even when he doesn't feel like it. Lol



















He has the "are you done yet?" look on his face. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LIDDLEMAR

8 months this past Saturday 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013

Giving "his girl" kisses!








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna

A couple from this past weekend



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013

Playtime


----------



## kellwisegamgee

Hanging out in our kid's play tent! Lol!


----------



## DieselDog

Sleepy Saturday 









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## GRluver

He loves his "Froggy"


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko fell asleep with my sneaker in his mouth....:doh::


----------



## meadows

My happy guy loves car rides.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013

FINALLY Cooper's brother Harvey decided he was ok to play with and not just growl at!


----------



## Jess1603

This is my Bitey McBiteBite.


----------



## mn gold

That's funny!!


----------



## kellwisegamgee

I think someone was a little tired after thier playdate.... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jroth

My boys in their halloween costumes....charlie hates it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13

Somebody *Neeko* loves pumpkin...


----------



## Ksdenton

Wind in his hair...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cooper'sMom2013

Going to work with Mom is hard work, but somebody's gotta do it! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abby girl

I usually can never get a picture of Abby when I'm on my own walking with her. this one was a bit of a bonus. here she is looking quite grown up for her 7 months.


----------



## jubial

Winter is here, and Marley just got a new hoodie!


----------



## Ksdenton

Abby girl said:


> I usually can never get a picture of Abby when I'm on my own walking with her. this one was a bit of a bonus. here she is looking quite grown up for her 7 months.


I'm so jealous of the scenery where so many of you live. Here it is flat with some more flat and then a bit more flat. 
Your background is beautiful and so is your girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

jubial said:


> Winter is here, and Marley just got a new hoodie!


Marley, can you get any cuter??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Adorable hoodie Marley! You are such a lucky pup!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

Winnie jumping for joy to see her friends?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13

Its tough wotk waiting fot the guest of honor fot the shower


----------



## kellwisegamgee

Walking in the woods!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Francis

Here's little Barry


----------



## kellwisegamgee

Francis said:


> Here's little Barry


What a cute little fluffball!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn

-- new friends &&






-- old friends 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rubyftw

Ruby whacked me in the face with the stick right after taking this photo. Whoops.


----------



## Neeko13

Is it really Monday?????


----------



## Rubyftw

First snow! Ruby hasn't seen snow since she was ~16 weeks old; Christmas came early for her this morning!


----------



## kellwisegamgee

Posted on another thread too, but it's too funny.... she looks thrilled! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJdogman

This is what Derek does to add to the guilt when I leave for work every morning. My boyfriend decided to join him to make it extra hard for me the other morning!!


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko cant wait for the Grandbaby either..... 3 more weeks....


----------



## meadows

Somebody wants a bubble bath  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pennypup10406

Here is my 10 week old Penny!!!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Trying out a new look









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellwisegamgee

Naptime!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

It's throwback Thursday!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenAce

Having fun at the park  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Hey Guys! What's going on?!?!









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Neeko13

Had to move Nitro & Nash (blue vases) into my daughter's old bedroom because of renovations in the family room...so this is their temporary home for a bit....::


----------



## DanaRuns

I posted this in another thread, but wanted to post it here because I like it so much. Gibbs went dock diving for the first time last weekend. Here he is going off the dock for the second time.










Stupid puppy is fearless.


----------



## GoldenAce

Everyones Goldens are sooooo BEAUTIFUL! !!! I love them allllll. ♥ this is Ace going crazy chewing his new fav stuffed toy ... that isn't so new anymore ! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

I love this. One of my daughters with Chester in the forest...


----------



## meadows

5 months old 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

I love his fluffy white butt!







11 mos old. We have to start planning his party!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel has yet to drop his ball that he got for his birthday yesterday lol









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Kiesel is absolutely a doll!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

His favorite ball at his favorite window in his favorite spot... 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ksdenton

I just love goldens...








Bentley resting on my daughters head. It made her so happy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

Gibbs somehow got himself behind the cushion.


----------



## DanaRuns

Our new puppy, Ziva. :--heart:


----------



## HarleyRose

Good morning from Harley! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenAce

Ace's first real snow! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenAce

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Bentley meeting the kitten









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swhome247

He is beautiful meadows......growing up fast.

You all have such beautiful dogs!


----------



## swhome247

harleyrose - gorgeous!


----------



## meadows

Marvin LOVES his little Tigger. Hes very gentle with his soft toys. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentman2

*Bentley - TV man*

My boy just loves TV. :wave: BEER IN HERE, MAN!!


----------



## HarleyRose

swhome247 said:


> harleyrose - gorgeous!


Thank you!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarleyRose

Harley enjoying the snow!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarleyRose

GoldenAce said:


> Ace's first real snow!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So handsome!! How old? I think my girl is going to have the same color when she's older... I love it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko's first glimpse of the new grandbaby....not sure what to make of Winry...::


----------



## gretzky

Gretzky laughing as I try to pose him in front of the tree. I've pretty much abandoned the idea of a Christmas pic!









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Here is Thor during a rare moment of calm in the snow. Just turned 7 months


----------



## HarleyRose

Harley waiting patiently in the kitchen


----------



## Pammie

We had some snow this past Friday- unusually heavy amount for us - and Bryley LOVED it! I think he is looking for Santa here!


----------



## Kirsten

Murphy loved his snow!


----------



## pennypup10406

Here's my baby penny! She's 13 weeks and growing so fast!







Snuggling on the couch when it's cold outside! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarleyRose

Harley had her first bath today! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom

gretzky said:


> Gretzky laughing as I try to pose him in front of the tree. I've pretty much abandoned the idea of a Christmas pic!
> View attachment 309217
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I love this!!!! I don't think you could ever get a better pic for a Christmas card!


----------



## gretzky

Thank you, Joyce!! I so love that he's such a happy boy. He's really grown up these days. It's a joy to see him become comfortable in his own skin (and to see him take less "bites" out of my skin, lol). 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## bellystars

*Guard Dog Fail*

So I came home from running errands today and was greeted by this....










WARNING: He may just lick you to death! :doh: lol


----------



## Brady'sMom

Snow day!!











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jeffro01

Violet and her new rawhide bone she got from Santa...

Jeff


----------



## Shellbug

Thor at 11 weeks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bozema

Here's my little Boo boy. 9-1/2 weeks old. Holy terror and I love him completely.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joanne & Asia

*Asia and her boyfriend Briggs enjoying their last hike of 2013*


----------



## Pammie

I put this on FB last night! LOL!arty:arty:


----------



## Neeko13

Happy New Year's From Neeko, he didnt make it to midnite! !!!!


----------



## Abby girl

*Happy New Year*

Abby's first snowy hike of 2014.
Cheers! :wavey:


----------



## DieselDog

It's hard waking up....


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ksdenton

I want my dogs life! He sleeps wherever and whenever he wants to. We kiss and pet and love on him every day several times a day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug

I LOVE THIS GUY !! Sorry for shouting  he is just so awesome









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Thor is still as excited about snow as the first time he saw it back in November. I love that I get to stay home with him when it's a lot of it (School closing), and it's even more fun today to watch him play since he hadn't been well recently. Let's just say he has his energy back, to put it mildly. Here are two pictures: one of him running in the snow, and the other of him refusing to come back in afterwards. Teenagers!


----------



## mygoldengirl

Snow pics are great. Maggie does not like to come in either


----------



## Sunny08

Before the more recent snow and ice!

Allie with her big sister Cassie.


----------



## T Morris

*Tippi at 5 months*

Snapped this the other night while Tippi was out on a potty break. I thought the snow mustache was kinda cute


----------



## mygoldengirl

The ride in the car always ends at pet smart followed by a ride in the cart in the toy isle


----------



## Ksdenton

mygoldengirl said:


> The ride in the car always ends at pet smart followed by a ride in the cart in the toy isle



OMG I want your cart of puppies!! ???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Big goobery goob


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows

Marvin goes crazy when there are dogs on the tv. Especially Shadow on Homeward Bound. He climbed up on the fireplace to get a closer look! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heart O'Gold

That is great! Thank you for the smile of the day!


----------



## Ksdenton

This is why I can't get into bed


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mygoldengirl

Ksdenton said:


> View attachment 353186
> 
> This is why I can't get into bed
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Head on the pillow and everything. That's good stuff


----------



## DonnaG

So cute with the head on the pillow.

Here's Maizy (7 Weeks, 4 Days old) resting on the chair after chasing me, and me chasing her, around the back yard.


----------



## LIDDLEMAR

Brooklyn sleeping on the couch today 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenAce

My baby Ace! LOVES the snow

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenAce

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mygoldengirl

After a hard day of play


----------



## Shellbug

My sweet baby 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## randomBvR

Always sleeping at work


----------



## tine434

My two and my foster saying 'momma! We pottied let us in!' Weather was cold and rainy today and they were having none of it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cocco

Max at 14 weeks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LIDDLEMAR

mygoldengirl said:


> The ride in the car always ends at pet smart followed by a ride in the cart in the toy isle



OMG that's so funny my Brooklyn looked like the one on the left when he was a baby and now he looks like the one on the right


----------



## TheShandaCrowe

Gryffin, my little nug, at 3 months. 









Go Dawgs!


----------



## mkulhanek

Bruce Wayne -7 weeks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mkulhanek

Marley Mae - 6 months

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## randomBvR

Posie, cone on during spay recovery, never let's me get any work done


----------



## b10mac

Miles is in here somewhere. This is them at 3 weeks....They'll be 6 weeks Tuesday!


----------



## b10mac

Last night! 5.5 weeks


----------



## mygoldengirl

I don't need no stinking leash


----------



## b10mac

smile!!!


----------



## bemyangell

Gunner and Hannah

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

*The whittle gang-two weeks today*










Diesel is in there somewhere, two weeks today.


----------



## GoldenAce

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenAce

ACE JUST LOVESSS HIS BROTHER & SISTER THEY ARE SO SWEET TOGETHER SUCH A LOVING SWEET DOG ❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissyPup

I have been quiet for a long time!! But I remember when this thread started, Missy was only a few months old... Now she's 14 months and I really could not imagine a better dog. She's not so much my baby - it's more like we co-habitate! She and I moved to Africa when she was 4 months old; she loves it! Here she is after a hard game of fetch!


----------



## Neeko13

NEeko, 1 1/2 yrs. Old, enjoying something we havent seen much of, the sun!!!!!::


----------



## Shellbug

Nash666 said:


> NEeko, 1 1/2 yrs. Old, enjoying something we havent seen much of, the sun!!!!!::
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 361993



Truly an amazing picture 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug

i am wanting to put bandanas on him so I am testing him out with my daughters bandana 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Argos&Reay48

Looks like mine isn't the only one that likes laundry baskets!  Your pup is adorable! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mygoldengirl

I know you have food up here. I'll get my little sis help too


----------



## ktkins7

Ella after playing in the water and getting dirty. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swhome247

ktkins7 said:


> Ella after playing in the water and getting dirty.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She's getting so big and so pretty!


----------



## ktkins7

I can't believe how much of an adult she looks like now. I have a pic on my camera from the weekend where she looks so grown up. I saw it and thought where did my little baby go? I'll have to post it when I get a chance. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Denlie

New puppy, Annabeth
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Denlie

Snuggle time!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

Litter mate at 16 days old.


----------



## shepherdpal

My Pippin at 5 weeks, sleeping after eating


----------



## GoldenAce

Brothers ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdpal

Pippin 6 week3gp - YouTube


Pippin 6 weeks 2 days old after a bath and coming home April 5


----------



## chobytoby

This is Toby at 10 weeks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Denlie

Annabeth at 9 weeks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mygoldengirl

My girls are getting so big


----------



## chobytoby

Toby's first time fishing!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Denlie

Miss Annabeth at 9 weeks


----------



## MissyPup

Missy's favourite playtime pose! Wrestling with the toy, the toy usually wins.


----------



## meadows

Marvin is 11 months old. He found the first ant of the season.. played with it and then he gobbled it up. Then he was all sad because his toy was gone. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdpal

And now Marvin has ants in his pants !


----------



## Hogan725

Hogan thinks he is a show dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hogan725

Hogan can jump.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Hogan725 said:


> Hogan thinks he is a show dog.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



He's beautiful 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Althea

[/IMG]
Crosby - at 9 weeks!


----------

